# comment modifier les icônes verrouillées ?



## virpolo (9 Février 2005)

hop, petite question :
il y a des app dont l'icône ne peut être remplacée en collant une icône maison sur l'icone d'origine (dans la fenêtre "lire les info" -> pomme-i)
et c'est dommage, surtout qu'il y en a des très très laides (celle du Petit Robert, par exemple, et c'est l'occasion de dire que leur interface est une autre horreur, mais bon).
Alors ma question : existe-t-il un moyen de contourner l'ostacle ?
Et de faire en sorte que mon doc ne contienne plus que des jolies icônes maison pas fatigantes pour les zyeux ?
Merci za vous,
polo


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

virpolo a dit:
			
		

> hop, petite question :
> il y a des app dont l'icône ne peut être remplacée en collant une icône maison sur l'icone d'origine (dans la fenêtre "lire les info" -> pomme-i)
> et c'est dommage, surtout qu'il y en a des très très laides (celle du Petit Robert, par exemple, et c'est l'occasion de dire que leur interface est une autre horreur, mais bon).
> Alors ma question : existe-t-il un moyen de contourner l'ostacle ?
> ...



et si tu essayais avec Candybar 

sinon, il y a aussi findertoicon en version plugin pour contextual menu....
ou encore changer les autorisation du logiciel...
mais candybar reste la solution la plus simple.


----------



## goonie (9 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et si tu essayais avec Candybar
> 
> 
> changer les autorisation du logiciel...


Bonsoir,
En effet en passant par "Lire les informations" Pomme+I, tu peux modifier les autorisations sur l'application juste le temps que tu puisses réaliser le changement de l'icône.


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

Edit : Je ne dois pas être réveillé, j'avais même pas fait attention à la fin de l'intitulé de la discussion... 

J'ajouterais juste que CandyBar coûte quand même 12,95$, et si tu n'as pas besoin, ou plutôt que tu ne resents pas le besoin de changer les icones de la Corbeille ou des Préférences systèmes qui sont des cas particuliers et qui nécessitent CandyBar, mieux vaut tout simplement changer le possesseur et les autorisations de l'application dans la fenêtre d'info, c'est moins cher ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon CandyBar est effectivement la meilleure solution, mais c'est payant et ça vaut 12,95$...



payant oui, mais en shareware tu peux tout de meme l'utiliser 21fois....ce qui suffit pour changer 2 icones (ps: et si tu le desinstalles et reinstalles.......mais j'ai rien dit....)


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [...] (ps: et si tu le desinstalles et reinstalles.......mais j'ai rien dit....)


Ca marche ça ??? ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche ça ??? ...



Et oui....mais il faut bien tout enlever (plist et companie.....en fait tu fait une recherche finder et tout ce qui te sort hop...poubelle....)

Mais,j'ai rien dit


----------



## Tangi (9 Février 2005)

Chut !!! ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

quand le temps d'évaluation est expiré, ça dit :
Your free trial period has expired. Il you like CandyBar, please pay for it so we can continue to make it better!
En cliquant simplement sur OK, ça fonctionne toujours. Par contre, maintenant, il y a une MàJ à faire avec la 10.3.8. Cliquer sur "download" et c'est reparti.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> quand le temps d'évaluation est expiré, ça dit :
> Your free trial period has expired. Il you like CandyBar, please pay for it so we can continue to make it better!
> En cliquant simplement sur OK, ça fonctionne toujours. Par contre, maintenant, il y a une MàJ à faire avec la 10.3.8. Cliquer sur "download" et c'est reparti.



en tout cas le mien continue de s'ouvirir apres la date limite,mais certaines icones refusent d'etre remplacées.....ce uqi est plutot penible.voila.....
et puis la desinstallation dure 2 sc donc......mais on commence a flooder un peu non? 

bon, je fait faire la mise a jour....


----------

